# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Formating my C Drive...Volume Label....

## YesterdayToday

I inputed Command Prompt C: into my Command Prompt, and it said that it needs my volume label to proceed for that drive. How do I find the Volume Label for my C drive?  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

you can't do C: directly



```
cd C:
```

----------


## khh

To find the volume label of your C: drive in windows using command prompt just type



```
C:
dir
```


And it'll be printed on top.
However, you shouldn't need the volume label to change drive. Both



```
C:
```


and



```
cd /d C:
```


should work.

----------


## YesterdayToday

Thanks guys, your advic worked and I found the Volume Label. However, when I pressed Y in my control panel to erase my C drive, something else came up. All of a sudden it said this when it was supposedly about to commence formatting: _"System partition is not allowed to be formatted"_ What can I do to by pass this and format my C drive?

----------


## YesterdayToday

Oh wait I understand, I need the Windows Vista CD to formatt it, correct?

----------


## khh

> Oh wait I understand, I need the Windows Vista CD to formatt it, correct?



Yeah. You need to boot up from it.

----------

